# Iphones



## brenny48 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi folks

Moving to new Zealand in July. I have an iPhone contract in Uk for the next 8 months, is there anyway I can use my iPhone in new zealand without it being ridiculously expensive?


----------



## cottontail1 (Feb 21, 2011)

brenny48 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Moving to new Zealand in July. I have an iPhone contract in Uk for the next 8 months, is there anyway I can use my iPhone in new zealand without it being ridiculously expensive?


I guess you can buy a pay as you go sim card. There was a post on here yesterday about mobile phones, coverage, sim cards. My brother took his iPhone to Australia and bought a sim card, works perfectly.


----------

